# Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!



## Torsk_SH (15. November 2005)

MoinMoin!

Dank der Fangkünste der letzten Kuttertourtafelrunde wurde ich ja zu der Organisation der AB Kuttertour 2006 erwählt. Dieses Amt nehme ich natürlich gerne an und beginne gleich mit den ersten Amtshandlungen.

Da wir keine Monarchie mehr haben möchte ich natürlich das gemeine Volk entscheiden lassen welchen Kutter wir für unser Vorhaben nutzen wollen.
Im Anschluss werde ich dann beim Erwählten um Audienz bitten und Termine zur Auswahl preisgeben.

Der Stall in mit den edelsten Rössern prall gefüllt und zur Wahl bereit.

Euer Dorschkönig  

Kai


Von Teilnehmermeldungen bitte ich vorerst abzusehen. 
Die "alten" können aber ganz ruhig bleiben :m


----------



## Pete (15. November 2005)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*

moin kai...wenn ich dir jetzt sage, es wäre mal ander zeit, seinen blick auch mal in die häfen von mecklenburg-vorpommern zu lenken, wird das kaum jemanden bei der s/h fraktion tangieren...wir angler aus den neuen ländern haben in der regel alle schon mal einen kutter in heilitown oder anderswo in s/h bestiegen, möchte bezweifeln, dass das bei leuten aus den ostseenahen regionen in s/h, nrw oder niedersachsen andersrum auch der fall ist...wer schon in rostock oder sassnitz von den jelles, nemos und co. war, der brülle laut hier....

also, mein vorschlag für sassnitz: ms brigitte....angelcarsten kennt das schiff und ist voll des lobes...ein 50-mann-kutter übrigens...


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. November 2005)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*

In Heiligenhafen würde ich auf die Karoline gehen )


----------



## Sylverpasi (15. November 2005)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*

Also ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei Kai! Setz mich, Hendrik und Freelander auf die Liste. Die sitzen alle bei mir und melden sich hiermit an!


----------



## Torsk_SH (15. November 2005)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*

Moin Pete!

Nach Dunkeldeutschland.... neeeeee :q

Ne hast recht wäre nur fair!


----------



## Torsk_SH (15. November 2005)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> In Heiligenhafen würde ich auf die Karoline gehen )



Ich denke das reicht|kopfkrat


----------



## Bulli (15. November 2005)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*

Hier ich auch mit :m bitte

wäre für die Blauort


----------



## Sylverpasi (15. November 2005)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*

Ich hab für die MS Blauort gestimmt. Ich möchte mal was unbekanntes testen :m.....


----------



## Kochtoppangler (15. November 2005)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> In Heiligenhafen würde ich auf die Karoline gehen )



Ich dachte hier gehts ums Angeln und nicht um andere Freizeitbeschäftigungen |kopfkrat


----------



## Torsk_SH (15. November 2005)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*



			
				Kochtoppangler schrieb:
			
		

> Ich dachte hier gehts ums Angeln und nicht um andere Freizeitbeschäftigungen |kopfkrat




Saubär!!!

*Taaaaaaaatttüüüüüttttttaaaaaaatttttaaaaaa!!!!!*


----------



## Stingray (15. November 2005)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*

Moin Moin

Ich sag mal die Ms Langeland. Schönes Schiff #6 . Aber die anderen sind auch gut |supergri . Und melde mal *Vazzquezz, Hardi und mich* gleich noch mal für die Tour an |supergri .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Torsk_SH (15. November 2005)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*



			
				Torsk_RD schrieb:
			
		

> Von Teilnehmermeldungen bitte ich vorerst abzusehen.
> Die "alten" können aber ganz ruhig bleiben :m



sach mal könnt Ihr net lesen? Teilnehmer mach ich dann wenn die Termine raus sind vorher macht das kein Sinn.

MFG

Kai


----------



## Stingray (15. November 2005)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*



			
				Torsk_RD schrieb:
			
		

> sach mal könnt Ihr net lesen? Teilnehmer mach ich dann wenn die Termine raus sind vorher macht das kein Sinn.
> 
> MFG
> 
> Kai


 
Der frühe Angler fängt den Fisch :q :q :q .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Pete (15. November 2005)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*

...ich habe auch gewählt...tzzzz...


----------



## hornhechteutin (15. November 2005)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*

Moin Moin ,
hab auch abgestimmt |supergri  undDanke Kai das mit den " alten "|supergri  und Anmeldungen |supergri 


Micha


----------



## Hardi (15. November 2005)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*

Moin moin Kai,|wavey: 
da sich Dein Zitat "Die "Alten"" ja nicht auf die Lebensangelzeit noch auf das Alter bezieht :

Zitat von *Torsk_RD*

_*Von Teilnehmermeldungen bitte ich vorerst abzusehen. *_
_*Die "alten" können aber ganz ruhig bleiben* :m_

_möchte ich vorschlagen einen Hafen in Augenschein zu nehmen, in dem die Möglichkeit besteht, die zu erwartende "große" Anzahl an Anglern, auf zwei Kuttern unter zu bringen._
_Ich möchte auch gerne anregen dieses zu diskutieren._
_Ich habe noch nicht gewählt._

_@Stingray, M/S "LANGELAND" Liegeplatz Laboe, schönes großes Schiff mit großer Messe, ähnlich der M/S "SIMONE", hat den Vorteil das ab Laboe auch noch andere Schiffe für den *"ANGLERBOARD B Karder" *auslaufen würden._



_Gruß Thomas_


----------



## Gast 1 (15. November 2005)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*

Ich habe leider keine Ahnung von Kuttern  aus:

"der ehemaligen DDR".

Aber ich hoffe auf Beiträge, damit man sich eine Meinung bilden kann.


----------



## vazzquezz (15. November 2005)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*

Stingray hat mich ja schon mal "gemeldet"! Blauort ist mein Favorit, wobei ich eigentlich genauso gerne mit der Sirius fahre! Unter dem Gesichtspunkt, evtl sogar zwei Kutter "voll" zu bekommen, würde ich demnach für Blauort & Sirius aus Laboe stimmen! 
Ich denke ´ne Doppelorga würde bei andy und Egbert mit etwas Vorlaufzeit ohne Probs klappen!

V.


----------



## Hardi (15. November 2005)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*

Moin moin vazzquezz,
es muß ja nicht gleich eine Vollcharter für den zweiten Kutter sein. Die Erfahrung zeigt ja, daß doch immer wenige oder mehr Zusagen verhindert sind. Ein paar Plätze auf einem zweiten Kutter würden warscheinlich reichen, obwohl ich hoffe das die Beteiligung für 2006 alles Dagewesene übertrifft.


----------



## Gast 1 (16. November 2005)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*

Mich erstaunt die Umfrage doch sehr.

Ein Kutter, den ich nur für die Nordsee wählen würde, ist auf Platz eins.
Warum?


----------



## Hardi (16. November 2005)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*

Moin Falk,
die Blauort ist natürlich den Makrelenanglern bekannt. Sie fährt wie ürsprünglich in den Sommermonaten in der Nordsee. Die Blauort hat sich aber in den vegangenen Jahren, in der nicht Makrelen Saison, zu einem Top Kutter auf Dorsch von Laboe aus entwickelt. Ich habe vor einigen Jahren (ein paar Jahre mehr) eine wirklich eine beschissene Efahrung mit der Blauort auf der Nordsee auf Makrele gesammelt. Auf Dorsch von Laboe aus (ein paar Jahre Später, auch ein paar Umbauten Später), muß ich sagen, .. ich bin dabei ... 
Von dem Aufbau ist sie aber wie ich finde immer noch etwas gewöhnungsbedürfdig. Ich steige nicht so gerne Niedergänge oder Leitern auf See hoch, um an meinen Platz zu gelangen.


----------



## Torsk_SH (16. November 2005)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*

@ Hardi

Die Idee mit den zwei Kutter ist Anfangs der diesjährigen Tour auch schon aufgekommen. Über die Monate zwischen Idee und Durchführung sind aber so viele *hier* Schreier abgesprungen, dass mitunter der erste Kutter in Gefahr lief wegen zu wenig Teilnehmern auszufallen...

Somit lehne ich die Planung für meinen Teil ab.

Fast alle Möglichkeiten (Häfen) auf der Liste bieten jedoch die Möglichkeit auch noch "offline" auf einen zweiten Kutter aufzuspringen. :m 

Ich bitte zu diesem Thema den 2005er Thread nochmals in Ruhe durchzulesen. #6


----------



## Torsk_SH (16. November 2005)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*

@ Falk

Die Blauort ist einer der Top-Kutter auf der Ostsee.


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (16. November 2005)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> In Heiligenhafen würde ich auf die Karoline gehen )



|good:


----------



## SuperMario (16. November 2005)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*



			
				Pete schrieb:
			
		

> moin kai...wenn ich dir jetzt sage, es wäre mal ander zeit, seinen blick auch mal in die häfen von mecklenburg-vorpommern zu lenken, wird das kaum jemanden bei der s/h fraktion tangieren...wir angler aus den neuen ländern haben in der regel alle schon mal einen kutter in heilitown oder anderswo in s/h bestiegen, möchte bezweifeln, dass das bei leuten aus den ostseenahen regionen in s/h, nrw oder niedersachsen andersrum auch der fall ist...wer schon in rostock oder sassnitz von den jelles, nemos und co. war, der brülle laut hier....


 
*... HIER ...*
Also wir waren im Frühjahr diesen Jahres zum ertsen Mal mit der "Klar Kimming" von Rostock raus und waren sehr positiv überrascht #6 .
Für die Bordietour ist der Kahn aber wahrscheinlich zu klein - da passen max. 20 Leutchens drauf.
Wäre aber auch mal für was Neues und bin nicht abgeneigt von M-V rauszufahren.


----------



## Cottonfox (16. November 2005)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*

Ich würde ja mit abstimmen, kenne aber keinen von diesen sogenannten Kuddern. Da ich neu auf diesem Gebiet bin und wenig bis garkeine Erfahrung mitbringe bin ich für alles zu haben wo man quatschen, angeln, Fachsimpeln, lustig sein, und FREI sein kann. Von daher nehme ich alle.
Und jetzt warte ich nur noch auf die Termine.

gruß Jan


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (16. November 2005)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*

@ Cottonfox

Nee,wat denn jetzt los,sind wa auf´n Geschmack gekommen ??????


Der   STF


----------



## Sylverpasi (16. November 2005)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*

Ja STF.. Das glaub ich auch :q:q:q.....


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (16. November 2005)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*

Det kommt davon,wenn man mal die Jugend zum Angeln mitnimmt...


Der   STF


----------



## KaLeu (16. November 2005)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*

Ich sag nur: MS Forelle...


----------



## Marco.H (16. November 2005)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*

Moin , Moin aus Quickborn , |wavey: 

ich würde gerne wieder mit der '' MS - Simone '' aus Eckernförde mit auf 

Dorsch fahren

der grund ist einfach , durch die flachen aufbauten die dieses Schiff 

hat , konnte man(n) auch sehr gut von der Seite aus sehr gut seine

Pilker hinausfeuern ( in dem man sie Montage einfach auf's Dach ablegte )

und die Preise fürs Essen /Getränke und Tour sind auch recht Preisgünstig :m 

gegenüber anderern Kuttern die von Laboe / Heikendorf oder 

Heiligenhafen aus fahren

und ....... ich melde mich und meine 2 Kollegen vom letzten mal hiermit

wieder an |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri 

Gruß

Marco.H


----------



## Sylverpasi (16. November 2005)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*

Also ich hab ja für die MS Blauort gestimmt, aber auf jeden Fall würde ich die MS Forelle begrüßen :m. Da fühlt man sich richtig wohl!!!!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (16. November 2005)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*

Ich habe für die MS. Sirius gestimmt.........
Warum hast Du nicht die MS. Nordland mit auf Deiner Liste--sie fährt ab Strande los|kopfkrat 


Ich möchte mich hiermit Anmelden für die nächste Tour.Wenn Du noch genug Platz haben solltest,nehme ich 2 Plätze:m 

Wann hattest Du die Fahrt geplant|kopfkrat 
Bis denne Stefan|wavey: |wavey: |wavey: |wavey:


----------



## pitus02 (16. November 2005)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*

Habe auch abgestimmt#6  fühl mich auf der Forelle am wohlsten.
Der Bernhard gibt eigentlich nie auf und sucht so lange bis jeder seinen Fisch oder seinen Leinen Sack hat |wavey: 

Danke Kai das mit den " alten " und Anmeldungen  |laola:


----------



## Torsk_SH (16. November 2005)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*

Moin *Jung*s!

Oh man das wir so viele Weiber an Board haben hab ich ja garnicht gewusst!

"Öh wir sind aber garnicht die alten...." :q :q :q |muahah: 


Nur mal ne Runde "*Ego*" verteil: Es sind natürlich die Teilnehmer der
 letzten Tour gemeint!  

wobei... Elvis ist tod, Einstein ist tod und mir geht es auch schon schlecht  

@ Dorsch888

Ich glaube ich schein die flasche Länderkennung für meine Tastatur eingestellt zu haben! |wavey: 

Es macht noch gar keinen Sinn Teilnehmerliste zu machen, da noch kein Kutter geschweige denn Termin im Orbit kreisen! 

Es geht jetzt erstmal nur um den Kutter um dann wenn einer bestimmt ist Termine festzulegen. Und dann notiere ich auch gerne Eure Meldungen! 

Jetzt würde ich nur sinnlos Listen aktualisieren um wenn der Termin fest steht alles wieder zu ändern.... darauf hab ich echt keine Lust ich hoffe Du/Ihr versteht das!


----------



## Torsk_SH (16. November 2005)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*



			
				Dorsch888 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe für die MS. Sirius gestimmt.........
> Warum hast Du nicht die MS. Nordland mit auf Deiner Liste--sie fährt ab Strande los|kopfkrat



Ich denke die Auswahl reicht und es ist für jeden Geschmack was dabei!


----------



## Franky (16. November 2005)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*

Moin...
Ich würde versuchen auch mitzumachen. Irgendwer muss ja die "rote Laterne" schleppen...


----------



## chris13 (16. November 2005)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*

was is mit der monika???


----------



## Torsk_SH (16. November 2005)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*



			
				chris13 schrieb:
			
		

> was is mit der monika???



Weiss nicht zeig mal ein Bild und gib die Maße durch!


----------



## Lotte (16. November 2005)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*

moin-moin,

meine stimme ist auch abgegeben!!!!


----------



## Gast 1 (16. November 2005)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*

Mal ganz abgesehen vom Kutter solltet Ihr die Tour früher oder später legen, wie in diesem Jahr.
September / Oktober war immer nicht so das Wahre.

Diesmal bin ich dabei, zumindest wenn Ihr Euch für Kutter aus dem Kieler Raum entscheidet.

Die Dana kann da nicht mitmachen, da wir das Boot nur rein privat nutzen.


----------



## Torskfisk (16. November 2005)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*

Moin "Fast-Namensvetter"
lass dich nicht verrückt machen, du hast schon ne klasse Auswahl zur Verfügung gestellt, da sind viele Häfen und unterschiedliche Bootstypen bei.
Bleibt nur die Frage, wielange du jetzt abstimmen lassen willst, bis eine bestimmte Tendenz klar ist oder hast du einen bestimmten Zeitpunkt vorgesehen?


----------



## Fish&Chips (17. November 2005)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*

Moin zusammen,

habe auch abgestimmt. Ich bin für die HAI IV !!!!
Ist sehr bemüht in den letzten Jahren. Hat auch wenig Aufbauten.
Ergo: Für viele gute Angelmöglichkeiten.


----------



## Honeyball (17. November 2005)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*

Wenn ich mal Zwischenbilanz ziehe, liegt die Forelle eindeutig vorn.
Sie hat den Vorteil, dass wir 8 Mann mehr mitnehmen könnten. 

Allerdings kennt man das ja von den vorhergehenden Planungen. Heute schreien alle noch lauthals "hier" und wenn's denn soweit ist, hagelt es Rückzieher, weil man auf dem Schiff sowieso nix fängt, wird über den Termin gemeckert, weil zeitgleich dass Süderbraruper Elritzenangeln stattfindet und gibt es 237 Besserwisser, mit 948 Gründen, warum genau diese Schiff/Termin/Teilnehmer-Kombination ohnehin zum Scheitern verurteilt ist. Außerdem könnte das Wetter ja noch schuld sein...#d 
Also Kai, mein Vorschlag: Demokratie ist klasse#6 , aber um Dein Bild vom Ritter aufzugreifen: Seit der letzten Tour bist Du unser König und Du entscheidest. Deine treuen Ritter aus Dortmund werden Dir jedenfalls folgen, wenn sie können und ggf. auch wieder irgendwo am Vorabend Tische reservieren für ausschweifende Tafelrunden...:m


----------



## Sylverpasi (17. November 2005)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*



			
				Falk Paustian schrieb:
			
		

> solltet Ihr die Tour früher oder später legen, wie in diesem Jahr.
> September / Oktober war immer nicht so das Wahre.



Da brauchst Du Dir keine Gedanken mehr machen. Der König und die "alten" haben auf der letzten Tour schon drüber gesprochen. Der König hat entschieden #6..... Für manch einen evlt. eine Überraschung :q....... Davon mal ab waren wir 2004 im Dezember und 2005 in November draussen !

Man wat freu ich mich jetzt schon auf die 2006er Tour! #h


----------



## Toffee (17. November 2005)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*

Die Wahl läuft ja.Nur wie läuft das mit den Anmeldungen?Gibt es schon eine offizielle Liste?

Gruß Toffee


----------



## Torsk_SH (17. November 2005)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*



			
				Toffee schrieb:
			
		

> Die Wahl läuft ja.Nur wie läuft das mit den Anmeldungen?Gibt es schon eine offizielle Liste?
> 
> Gruß Toffee



Das sehe ich jetzt mal als versuchte Verarschung :r


----------



## Torsk_SH (17. November 2005)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Man wat freu ich mich jetzt schon auf die 2006er Tour! #h




Oh ja! :m 

@ Honeyball Das hier ist keine Demokratie! Seh es mal so wie den Puplikumsjoker bei Günter Jauch


----------



## Toffee (17. November 2005)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*

Dem muß ich auf das Heftigste widersprechen.Siehe das eher als verbindliche Anmeldung!!:g *in Ausserkraftsetzung des Beitrages #12*ansonsten bis nach der Wahl.


Gruß Toffee


----------



## copyman (17. November 2005)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*

moin leute
wenn die forelle und zu viele teilnehmer:
bernhard hat im kieler hafen noch die jan cux unter seinem kommando#6 #6 
im übrigen . komme gerne mit wenn der termin passt


----------



## Sylverpasi (17. November 2005)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*

Ja stimmt.. Bernhard hat ja noch ne Yacht #6#6#6... Das kann man ja dann mal ins Auge fassen, wenn genügend Leute 100 pro dabei wären......


----------



## copyman (17. November 2005)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*

moinsens nochmal,
torskrd mach doch ne anmeldeliste mit vorkasse dann ist das schiff (egal wat eins nu, hoffe aber auf forelle) schon mal kalkulierbar
wer dann nich kommt hat pech gehabt aber der kutter hat wg. reservierung wenigstens sein geld #6 ps: die fahren nicht zum spass die müssen davon leben und das wird auch in zukunft immer schwerer werden|kopfkrat 
desgl. verstehe ichh leute nicht die sich mit mitgebrachten getränken morgens da hinsetzen und nicht in der lage sind wenn die besatzung kommt die dosen mal in die tasche zu stellen und wenn dann mal ne bemerkung fällt ist der kahn gleich mies
aber ich schweife ab|uhoh: wie gesagt nimm vorkasse


----------



## Torsk_SH (17. November 2005)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*



			
				copyman schrieb:
			
		

> moinsens nochmal,
> torskrd mach doch ne anmeldeliste mit vorkasse dann ist das schiff (egal wat eins nu, hoffe aber auf forelle) schon mal kalkulierbar
> wer dann nich kommt hat pech gehabt aber der kutter hat wg. reservierung wenigstens sein geld #6 ps: die fahren nicht zum spass die müssen davon leben und das wird auch in zukunft immer schwerer werden|kopfkrat
> desgl. verstehe ichh leute nicht die sich mit mitgebrachten getränken morgens da hinsetzen und nicht in der lage sind wenn die besatzung kommt die dosen mal in die tasche zu stellen und wenn dann mal ne bemerkung fällt ist der kahn gleich mies
> aber ich schweife ab|uhoh: wie gesagt nimm vorkasse



Moin copyman

lass das mal meine Sorge sein


----------



## copyman (17. November 2005)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*

sorry torskrd
wollte dir nicht ins geschäft quatschen ;+ 
mach mal wie du nicht denkst


----------



## Torsk_SH (17. November 2005)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*



			
				copyman schrieb:
			
		

> mach mal wie du nicht denkst



Was soll das denn? Gerade mal angemeldet schon am Stress machen?
Ne danke!


----------



## angelcarsten (17. November 2005)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*

Hallo zusammen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



So habe für die Ms Brigitte gestimmt:q :q :q .

Aber die letzte entscheidung hast du dorsk rd weil du unser König bist#6 #6 .

Und wenn ich das hier lese geht mir das Messer auf.

Erst alle hier hier  und zum Schluss sind wieder die die alten leut da|gr: |gr: .

Aber mir ist es total Wurscht wo hin ob nach Rügen  oder SH  der nächste König bin ich    .



Gruss Nudelholzpokalgewinner  Carsten


----------



## angelcarsten (17. November 2005)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*



			
				Torsk_RD schrieb:
			
		

> Was soll das denn? Gerade mal angemeldet schon am Stress machen?
> Ne danke!


 
Das war auch mein Gedanke|uhoh: |uhoh: |uhoh:


----------



## Sylverpasi (17. November 2005)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*



			
				copyman schrieb:
			
		

> *mach mal wie du nicht denkst*



Ich denke auch, dass Kai genauso gut wie der OH-Nemo organisieren kann :m.... Lass ihn seine Orga so machen, wie er es plant...... 

Was glaubst Du denn wie er NICHT denkt? Das erklär bitte mal :m..... löl Mittlerweile wird das 3. Jahr geplant und mittlerweile sollte auch ein wenig Routine dabei sein. Hab bitte ein wenig Vertrauen in Kai.....


----------



## Pete (17. November 2005)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*

der osten is im kommen...nicht nur in der politik...schon 18 stimmen für eine tour im osten#6  .... einmal in polnischen hohheitsgewässern fischen, davon träumen doch die junx aus s/h...:q ...

..im übrigen: in sassnitz gäbe es auch noch weitere schiffe, auch größere...


----------



## Sylverpasi (17. November 2005)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*



			
				angelcarsten schrieb:
			
		

> Aber mir ist es total Wurscht wo hin ob nach Rügen  oder SH  der nächste König bin ich    .
> 
> 
> 
> Gruss Nudelholzpokalgewinner  Carsten



Ja der Titel für den Nudelholzgewinner ist der jetzt schon gesichert Carsti ..... :m


----------



## angelcarsten (17. November 2005)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*

[. Hab bitte ein wenig Vertrauen in Kai.....[/quote]


Genau das ist unser (noch) König bis 2006:q :q :q


----------



## angelcarsten (17. November 2005)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*



			
				Pete schrieb:
			
		

> der osten is im kommen...nicht nur in der politik...schon 18 stimmen für eine tour im osten#6 .... einmal in polnischen hohheitsgewässern fischen, davon träumen doch die junx aus s/h...:q ...
> 
> ..im übrigen: in sassnitz gäbe es auch noch weitere schiffe, auch größere...


 
Genau Pete,ich hoffe Rügen macht das rennen



carsten


----------



## angelcarsten (17. November 2005)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Ja der Titel für den Nudelholzgewinner ist der jetzt schon gesichert Carsti ..... :m


 

Siehst, da kann ich mit reinen Gewissen sagen, dass ich nicht mit leeren Händen zurück kehre von der Tour.


Nudelholzpokalgewinner Carsten


----------



## Sylverpasi (17. November 2005)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*

Ich komm auch nie mit leeren Händen nach Hause..... Was hast Du denn nun mit dem Teil gemacht? Ist es jetzt ein Totschläger?


----------



## angelcarsten (17. November 2005)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*

Nee,nee


das liegt in meinen Angelzimmer und wenn ich rein gehe sehe  ich euch alle und muss lachen.

nee im ernst meine Frau Rollt da Teig damit     .


Bringe ich nächstes Jahr wieder mit ist doch ein Wanderholz oder|kopfkrat |kopfkrat


----------



## Sylverpasi (17. November 2005)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*

Ich glaube, das war kein Wanderhölzl! Kannst ja ne Pose draus basteln. Habt ihr Waller bei euch löl?


----------



## angelcarsten (17. November 2005)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*

Jo das weisst du doch oder |kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat .


Aber mal was anderes wenn bei euch die MeFo Saison losgeht oder ist sie schon los?????????????????


Weiss nicht.

Egal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ich und Ralle wären nicht abgeneigt mal eine Wochenende mit euch zusammen auf Mefo zugehen.
Was sagst du dazu#6 #6 #6 .


Carsten


----------



## SuperMario (18. November 2005)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*

@angelcarsten & Sylverpasi:
Nur mal so als Hinweis: Ich glaube, ihr schweift etwas vom Thema ab ...

Also ich habe jetzt auch für die "Brigitte" aus Sassnitz abgestimmt, mir wäre aber auch jeder andere Kutter aus M-V Recht .
Laut Abstimmungsergebnis sieht's ganz nach 'nem Dreikampf zwischen der Forelle, Blauort und Brigitte aus. Mal seh'n, wer das Rennen macht ....:q


----------



## Sylverpasi (18. November 2005)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*

Moin Super Mario! Danke für den Hinweis...#6 Habs gar nicht bemerkt :m.....


----------



## Torsk_SH (18. November 2005)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*

Ihre Route:

von   31582 Nienburg Weser
nach 18546 Sassnitz
Gesammt 445.65 km
Zeit 05:48 h 

Oh Pete was hast Du angerichtet


----------



## SuperMario (18. November 2005)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*

Hallo Kai,
Deine Route: Entfernung 440.90 km Dauer 5:10 h :m 
Meine Route: Entfernung 574.81 km Dauer 6:25 h |uhoh: |uhoh: |uhoh: 
(nach ADAC-Routenplaner)


Es gibt ja dann auch sicherlich genug Möglichkeiten einer Fahrgemeinschaft ... das spart Sprit #6 und fördert die Boardiegemeinschaft |bla:.


----------



## Toffee (18. November 2005)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*



			
				Torsk_RD schrieb:
			
		

> Oh Pete was hast Du angerichtet


 


Gehts nach dem Verursacherprinzip müßte Pete die Kosten für Übernachtung und Sprit der Angler aus dem übrigen Bundesgebiet übernehmen *|rolleyes *

Gruß Toffee


----------



## angelcarsten (18. November 2005)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*

[Meine Route: Entfernung 574.81 km Dauer 6:25 h |uhoh: |uhoh: |uhoh: 
(nach ADAC-Routenplaner)


Es gibt ja dann auch sicherlich genug Möglichkeiten einer Fahrgemeinschaft ... das spart Sprit #6 und fördert die Boardiegemeinschaft |bla:.[/quote]


Tach Super Mario

Fahrgemeinschaft Nullproblem!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Würde dich mitnehmen aber es ist noch nicht entschieden wär fährt und mitkommt(Wohin).


Gruss Nudelholzpokalgewinner


----------



## Torsk_SH (18. November 2005)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*

Hey Leute!

Ich bin von Aufstehen bis Kutter 30 Min gewöhnt.... 
die 270KM von Nienburg nach Rendsburg(seit nem Jahr)
 sind ja schon immer ne Strafe!


----------



## Cottonfox (18. November 2005)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*

@ Seeteufelfreund,

und wie! wieso denn nicht ist doch eine super Sache!:m


----------



## Nordangler (18. November 2005)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*

Ich werde dort sein, wo sich die Meute trifft.

Sven


----------



## oh-nemo (19. November 2005)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke auch, dass Kai genauso gut wie der OH-Nemo organisieren kann :m.... Lass ihn seine Orga so machen, wie er es plant......


Ich denke mal das wird von Kai noch besser organisiert #6
Ist doch schon mal richtig super mit der Kutterauswahl.
......letzes Jahr war´s ja büschen eng mit 40 Anglern auf der Forelle.
Mir gefiel es diesmal sehr gut mit knapp 32 Anglern.Und ich fand die Simone mit dem Captain Klaus auch nicht schlecht.
Trotzdem werde ich für die "Blauort" mit dem  "Chief" Egbert Jasper entscheiden.Da stimmt es draussen und auch in der Messe #6
Sassnitz ist mir persönlich zu weit da ich die anderen Kutter ja schon vor der Tür habe.
Ich freue mich schon auf Euch #h
Achso,im Spätsommer soll´s auch gute Dorsche geben 
.....zum Glück muß ich mir keinen "Rüffel" von Kai holen,da ich ja schon ein "alter" bin :q


----------



## angelcarsten (19. November 2005)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*

[Sassnitz ist mir persönlich zu weit da ich die anderen Kutter ja schon vor der Tür habe.



Und was soll ich sagen|kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat ,man tut alles für ein schönes Wochenende mit euch egal wohin#6 #6 


Carsten


----------



## angelcarsten (19. November 2005)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*

Sassnitz ist mir persönlich zu weit da ich die anderen Kutter ja schon vor der Tür habe.



Und was soll ich sagen|kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat ,man tut alles für ein schönes Wochenende mit euch egal wohin#6 #6 


Carsten[/quote]


----------



## Pete (19. November 2005)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*

@ jörg..ich hätte bis sassnitz auch 320 km...also, sooo viel mehr wären das bei dir doch auch nich, oder???


----------



## oh-nemo (20. November 2005)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*



			
				Pete schrieb:
			
		

> @ jörg..ich hätte bis sassnitz auch 320 km...also, sooo viel mehr wären das bei dir doch auch nich, oder???


Ja,ne, Pete  hast schon Recht.

Übrigens die Norge-DVD von Dir ist ja so richtig Geil #6


----------



## Sylverpasi (20. November 2005)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*

270 km sind es von Malente bis nach Sassnitz. Wenn das Bötchen gewält wird, dann fahr ich auch da hin. Ich will die Tour und den Spass nicht missen!!!


----------



## Pete (20. November 2005)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*

dennis...vernünftige einstellung...by the way...auf der brigitte kann man im übrigen auch übernachten...evtl. ne preiswerte alternative für die, die von weiter weg kommen...


----------



## Honeyball (21. November 2005)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*

Habt Ihr eigentlich mal an uns arme Kohlenpötter gedacht ???
635 km, 7 Std. 32 Minuten|uhoh: 
In der zeit bin ich fast in Hirtshals und so gut wie in Südnorge|kopfkrat 


Aber was tut man nicht alles für wieder so'n geilen Tag mit der Truppe:m


----------



## Torsk_SH (21. November 2005)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*

Pha wer denkt schon an die beiden Pottangler....


----------



## Honeyball (21. November 2005)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*



			
				Pete schrieb:
			
		

> ...auf der brigitte kann man im übrigen auch übernachten...



Nu hömma, Pete !!!
Dat iss schon schwer genuch, dat ich zuhause einen Tach auffe Simone durchboxe, abba wennste meinst, ich käme damit duach, dass ich nach Sassnitz düse für ne Nacht auffe Brigitte, dann krich ich die rote Kaate und kann n'paar runden aussetzen !!! :m


----------



## Torsk_SH (21. November 2005)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*



			
				Honeyball schrieb:
			
		

> Nu hömma, Pete !!!
> Dat iss schon schwer genuch, dat ich zuhause einen Tach auffe Simone durchboxe, abba wennste meinst, ich käme damit duach, dass ich nach Sassnitz düse für ne Nacht auffe Brigitte, dann krich ich die rote Kaate und kann n'paar runden aussetzen !!! :m



|muahah: |good: |muahah: |good: |muahah: |good:


----------



## Honeyball (21. November 2005)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*



			
				Torsk_RD schrieb:
			
		

> Pha wer denkt schon an die beiden Pottangler....


...die Dir im nächsten Jahr die Trophäe wegfischen, weil auch Kartoffelsäcke in die Wertung kommen !!!

...und dann gibt's ne Boardie-Kuddertour auf'm Möhnesee !!!


----------



## Torsk_SH (21. November 2005)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*

Oh I am so sorry Sir! Mr PotatoKing Sir!!


----------



## nikmark (21. November 2005)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> In Heiligenhafen würde ich auf die Karoline gehen )



Jetzt reicht es endgültig ! Mannomann bist Du ein Ferkel !

*TAAATÜÜÜTAAAATAAAA*:m 

Nikmark


----------



## Honeyball (21. November 2005)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*

@nikmark #h 


			
				Pete schrieb:
			
		

> by the way...auf der brigitte kann man im übrigen auch übernachten...evtl. ne preiswerte alternative für die, die von weiter weg kommen...


und den lässt du ungeschoren durch ???:q :q :q |kopfkrat 
Dank Pete wissen wir doch jetzt alle, dass die Preise für gewisse Dienstleistungen auf Rügen offensichtlich deutlich attraktiver sind als im Rest des Landes #6 :m


----------



## Torsk_SH (21. November 2005)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*



			
				Honeyball schrieb:
			
		

> @nikmark #h
> 
> und den lässt du ungeschoren durch ???:q :q :q |kopfkrat
> Dank Pete wissen wir doch jetzt alle, dass die Preise für gewisse Dienstleistungen auf Rügen offensichtlich deutlich attraktiver sind als im Rest des Landes #6 :m




Genau wenn dann!!! Und ausserdem so schön ohne Hintergedanken geschrieben.


----------



## nikmark (21. November 2005)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*



			
				Honeyball schrieb:
			
		

> @nikmark #h
> 
> und den lässt du ungeschoren durch ???:q :q :q |kopfkrat
> Dank Pete wissen wir doch jetzt alle, dass die Preise für gewisse Dienstleistungen auf Rügen offensichtlich deutlich attraktiver sind als im Rest des Landes #6 :m



Danke alter Borusse #6 
Du bist aber auch den Dir sonst sehr liebgewonnenen Denunziantentum nicht nachgekommen :q 
Übernimmst Du das *TAAAATÜÜÜTAAATAAA,* 
ich nominiere ihn dann  

Nikmark


----------



## Pete (21. November 2005)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*

typisch beamte...solche, die so dummen sprachmist verzapfen (andieeigenenasefass) und solche, die denunzieren, weil sie mit der simone einen drei-jahres-vertrag geschlossen haben... war incl. kräftig abblasen nur halb so billig, wie, honey???


----------



## nikmark (21. November 2005)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*



			
				Pete schrieb:
			
		

> .. war incl. *kräftig abblasen* nur halb so billig, wie, honey???



Wie bitte !
Du bist doch wohl vom wilden Hamster gezwiebelt ! Das gibbet doch nicht |uhoh: 

Sofort verhaftet !

*TAAAATÜÜÜÜÜTAAAATAAAAA
*:m 

Nikmark


----------



## Honeyball (21. November 2005)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*

von wegen 3-Jahres-Vertrag... ich lass mir auch gerne von Dir zeigen, dass man auf Rügen auch Dorsche fängt:m 
aber, so aus dem Zusammenhang rauszitiert, war Dein Spruch einfach zu göttlich, um ihn nicht an die Fahndung weiter zu petzen |rolleyes 

(Nur, damit ich's nicht vergesse: Taaaaaaaaatüüüüüüüüütaaaaaataaaaa !!!!)


----------



## Honeyball (21. November 2005)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*

Hihi, jetzt ham wa Dich engültig an den Ferkelpfötchen #6


----------



## Torskfisk (21. November 2005)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*

Na gut, ne Nacht auf der Brigitte könnt´ich ja zumindest noch meinem besten Kumpel erklären (Bloß nich meiner Frau) aber ne Nacht auf der Forelle.....der läßt mich doch einsperren, ne dann will ich auch lieber auf die Brigitte...:q


----------



## Honeyball (21. November 2005)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*

Hab's gerade mal dem Haushaltsvorstand angedeutet, von wegen der 635km nach Sassnitz. Scheint so, als bekäme ich entweder grünes Licht oder aber Gesellschaft, weil sie schon immer mal nach Rügen wollte...:m #6


----------



## Pete (21. November 2005)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*

rügen is partiell gesehen (...ich weiß,...klingt wie von rüdiger hoffmann rezitiert) ...durchaus eine reise wert...das "shopping potential" is leider irre hoch ob der auch am wochenende als abstrus zu bezeichnenden durchgängigen öffnungszeiten der shops und boutiquen...vor allem im schwulen binz...


----------



## Honeyball (21. November 2005)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*

Danke, Pete !!!
Warnung ist angekommen, Kreditkarte bleibt zuhause  #6


----------



## Honeyball (22. November 2005)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*

Also, Pete, ich muss schon sagen.
Da hat die Presse aber schnell Wind bekommen von Deiner Verbalentgleisung :q :q :q 
Ich hab's mal eingescannt, damit es auch die Nicht-Bild-Leser sehen können !!!


----------



## Alf Stone (22. November 2005)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*

@ Honeyball


----------



## Sylverpasi (22. November 2005)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*

|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:


Bin ich froh, dass ich nie auf die Titelseiten komme! Ich hab nichs zu verbergen #6... Klasse gemacht Honey!


----------



## Torsk_SH (22. November 2005)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*

Hat einer Lust? (nein Pete nicht auf Brigitte)http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=65105


----------



## Torsk_SH (22. November 2005)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*

@ honeyball Klasse "Daumen hoch" :q


----------



## Honeyball (22. November 2005)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Bin ich froh, dass ich nie auf die Titelseiten komme! Ich hab nichs zu verbergen !



Bist Du Dir da so sicher, Dennis ????|rolleyes


----------



## Honeyball (22. November 2005)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*

Schau doch mal hier auf die Ausgabe vom Tag nach der Kuttertour...


----------



## angelcarsten (22. November 2005)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*

Tach zusammen


Wie ich das hier so rauslesen kann, wollt ihr nach Rügen#6 #6 .

Ich finde das Super Klasse da kann man Samstag schon mal ein bissel üben und abend eine schöne Runde babbeln#g .

Und wenn wir dann alle zu Bett gehen noch ein bissel Kuscheln    .

Ist doch Super oder???????????????????????


Das sagen hat Thorsten #q #q #q aber mit ein bissel Geld ist alles machbar:q .


Gruss Carsten


----------



## Sylverpasi (22. November 2005)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*

Honey.... Kann man leider nicht öffnen!!! Was hast Du da gemacht???


----------



## Torsk_SH (22. November 2005)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*



			
				angelcarsten schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen
> 
> 
> Wie ich das hier so rauslesen kann, wollt ihr nach Rügen#6 #6 .
> ...




Wo steht das? Die Abstimmung steht für die Forelle....


----------



## goeddoek (22. November 2005)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Honey.... Kann man leider nicht öffnen!!! Was hast Du da gemacht???



Ist auch besser so, Dennis #h 

Mich schaudert's jetzt noch #d #d 

Gute Arbeit, "Honeybunny" :q :m


----------



## Sylverpasi (22. November 2005)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*

Sooooooo.... Jetzt konnte ich es auch sehen! :r Aber das Foto hier von Sven wäre passender gewesen.... 

http://www.der-norden-angelt.de/Kopie von 06.11.05 012.jpg


----------



## angelcarsten (22. November 2005)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*



			
				Torsk_RD schrieb:
			
		

> Wo steht das? Die Abstimmung steht für die Forelle....


 

Ja schon aber diskutiert wird über Rügen.|bla: |bla: 


Oder stimmt das ned 


gruss Carsten


----------



## Torsk_SH (22. November 2005)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*

Wart es mal ab die Abstimmung zeigt ja schon ein deutliches Bild ab


----------



## Pete (22. November 2005)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*

auf der forelle warn wir schon mal...:g


----------



## angelcarsten (22. November 2005)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*



			
				Pete schrieb:
			
		

> auf der forelle warn wir schon mal...:g


 

genau #6 #6 


Carsten


----------



## Honeyball (22. November 2005)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*



			
				goeddoek schrieb:
			
		

> Gute Arbeit, "Honeybunny" :q :m



Nein, nein,
ist ganz einfach, wenn man die richtige Internetadresse kennt... :m :m :m


----------



## Honeyball (22. November 2005)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*

Hihi, da lese ich gerade die Diskussion Rügen vs. Heikendorf und was kommt im Radio !?!? Nena !!!!


Ich geh mit dir wohin du willst
auch bis ans Ende dieser Welt....



...mit den Boardies auf'm Kutter sein,
da fällt mir gar nix Besseres ein

Laaaaaalalaaaaaaalalaaaaaaa #6 :q


----------



## goeddoek (22. November 2005)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*

Also bei der nächsten Kuttertour, bei der Du dabei bist, MUSS ich mit von der Partie sein :q :q :q


----------



## Sylverpasi (22. November 2005)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*

Wieso kann ich den Links keine Namen mehr geben? Bei Honey geht das doch auch???


----------



## Honeyball (22. November 2005)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*

einfach den Text zwischen den [ URL]...[ /URL]-Klammern bearbeiten


----------



## Torskfisk (22. November 2005)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*

Es ist mir langsam völlig egal,ihr könnt reden was ihr wollt, ich will#q #q #q auch mit egal wohin. Stimmt ab wofür ihr wollt, Torsk RD hast du schon eine Liste....lol ..............................vergiss es war Spaß.:q :q :q :q :q :q


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (23. November 2005)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*



			
				Torskfisk schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist mir langsam völlig egal,ihr könnt reden was ihr wollt, ich will#q #q #q auch mit egal wohin. Stimmt ab wofür ihr wollt, Torsk RD hast du schon eine Liste....lol ..............................vergiss es war Spaß.:q :q :q :q :q :q


 


Klaro Carsten....wir fahren mit.............und angeln dann wieder mit ner "POLENMONTAGE":m 

Wie sieht es mit Dir am 11.12 aus|kopfkrat Hast Du schon " grünes" Licht von Deiner " Regierung" bekommen|kopfkrat 

Gruß Stefan|wavey: |wavey: |wavey:


----------



## Torsk_SH (23. November 2005)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*



			
				Pete schrieb:
			
		

> auf der forelle warn wir schon mal...:g



Si Senior!


----------



## Sylverpasi (23. November 2005)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*

Skandal

Hooneeeyyyy.... Warum geht das nicht???


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (23. November 2005)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*

Hast Du eigentlich schon nen Termin,wann das Angeln stattfinden soll|kopfkrat


----------



## kurt (23. November 2005)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*



			
				Torsk_RD schrieb:
			
		

> Moin *Jung*s!
> 
> Oh man das wir so viele Weiber an Board haben hab ich ja garnicht gewusst!
> 
> ...


 
Nein, auch wenn Du Deine Info (noch nicht Anmelden) tausend Mal
wiederholst werden die Meisten Dir nicht folgen können. Man braucht 
sich doch nur die Beiträge zu Deinem Aufruf ansehen. Du bist nicht zu beneiden, um Deine Aufgabe.
Gruss kurt


----------



## Honeyball (23. November 2005)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Skandal
> 
> Hooneeeyyyy.... Warum geht das nicht???


Weil die das Bild auf ihrem Server nur temporär anlegen und nach Ende der Session wieder löschen.
Du musst es mit Rechtsklick-Bildspeichernunter auf Deine Festplatte ziehen und von dort entweder auf den eigenen Webspace legen und dorthin verlinken (so hab ich's gemacht) oder es als Anhang-Bildchen hierhin hochladen.


----------



## Sylverpasi (23. November 2005)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*

Wehe das geht jetzt nicht!


----------



## Sylverpasi (23. November 2005)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*

So Honey.... Jetzt ne Returkutsche..... :m


----------



## Honeyball (23. November 2005)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*

:q :q :q #6


----------



## Torsk_SH (23. November 2005)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*



			
				kurt schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, auch wenn Du Deine Info (noch nicht Anmelden) tausend Mal
> wiederholst werden die Meisten Dir nicht folgen können. Man braucht
> sich doch nur die Beiträge zu Deinem Aufruf ansehen. Du bist nicht zu beneiden, um Deine Aufgabe.
> Gruss kurt



Moin Kurt!

ich glaube du nimmst das zu ernst. Es ist wirklich nicht schwer #6 
Und das ein Teil nicht richtig lesen kann oder will ist doch ganz normal  

Kenn ich von zuhause da hört mir auch keiner zu|muahah: 

Das ist hier alles nur Spaß#6


----------



## kurt (23. November 2005)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*

Hallo und guten Abend,
es mag sein, dass ich viele Beträge einfach nicht lustig finde. Da denke ich auch an die Alkoholdebatten wenn es wieder Richtung Norden geht.
Es ist doch davon auszugehen, dass z. B. Norweger unser Anglerboard
einsehen können und sich ein entsprechendes Bild von uns deutschen 
Anglern machen müssen. Denke auch nur mal an Gefriertruhendebatten.
Aber entschuldige, Du hast sicherlich besseres zutun, als  Dich vom Forum gefrustetem Boardi vollschreiben zulassen.
Schönen Abend noch
gruss kurt


----------



## angelcarsten (23. November 2005)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*



			
				Dorsch888 schrieb:
			
		

> Klaro Carsten....wir fahren mit.............und angeln dann wieder mit ner "POLENMONTAGE":m
> 
> Wie sieht es mit Dir am 11.12 aus|kopfkrat Hast Du schon " grünes" Licht von Deiner " Regierung" bekommen|kopfkrat
> 
> Gruß Stefan|wavey: |wavey: |wavey:


 
Was meinst du!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Wie ich mich so richtig erinnern kann, warst du nicht mit |kopfkrat |kopfkrat zum angeln.

Und was ist mit den 11.12 ????????????????


Gruss Carsten


----------



## angelcarsten (23. November 2005)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*



			
				Torsk_RD schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Kurt!
> 
> 
> 
> Das ist hier alles nur Spaß#6


 

Genau das sehe ich auch so, wir müssen uns hochziehen damit das auch klappt.#6 #6 


Gruss Carsten


----------



## Sylverpasi (23. November 2005)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*

Moin Kurt.... Komm doch einfach mit und lern uns lustigen Nordis kennen #6...... Dann kannst Du auch vielleicht mal über uns lachen ....


----------



## Honeyball (24. November 2005)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*

Ja genau, Kurt, dann wirst Du auch (bevor Du hier einen falschen Eindruck bekommst und den auch noch verbreitest :m ) feststellen, dass wir eine sehr lustige Truppe sind, die auch ohne exzessiven Alkoholgenuss an Board viel Spaß und jede Menge gute Laune haben.

Norweger, die dies hier lesen und dann einen schlechten Eindruck von uns haben, können entweder nicht richtig deutsch oder sind ohnehin schon von Vorurteilen oder sogar Negativerfahrungen geprägt.

Ich hab bis jetzt zwar erst 4 Anglerboard-Events mitgemacht (davon zwei Kuddertouren), aber ich habe es noch nie erlebt, dass Boardies sich jenseits der Zurechnungsfähigkeitsgrenze haben volllaufen lassen, oder, dass irgendjemand in irgendeiner Form ausfallend, unfair oder unkameradschaftlich gewesen wäre. Ganz im Gegenteil: Ich habe bisher ausnahmslos nur nette Leute kennen gelernt, auf die ich mich jedesmal freue, sie wieder zu treffen oder hier von ihnen zu lesen.
Und der Spaß, den wir hier und anderswo miteinander haben, gehört einfach dazu und macht das Ganze erst richtig toll.


----------



## ralle (24. November 2005)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*



			
				Honeyball schrieb:
			
		

> Ja genau, Kurt, dann wirst Du auch (bevor Du hier einen falschen Eindruck bekommst und den auch noch verbreitest :m ) feststellen, dass wir eine sehr lustige Truppe sind, die auch ohne exzessiven Alkoholgenuss an Board viel Spaß und jede Menge gute Laune haben.
> 
> Norweger, die dies hier lesen und dann einen schlechten Eindruck von uns haben, können entweder nicht richtig deutsch oder sind ohnehin schon von Vorurteilen oder sogar Negativerfahrungen geprägt.
> 
> ...




Mensch Honey -- so fein geschrieben und das früh um sieben ( oha das reimt sich)

und wenn mal einer :v  ist er mit Sicherheit Seekrank #h


----------



## Honeyball (24. November 2005)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*



			
				ralle schrieb:
			
		

> und wenn mal einer :v  ist er mit Sicherheit Seekrank #h


Ja, ich hab davon gehört, dass sowas schon mal vorgekommen sein soll....|rolleyes


----------



## Honeyball (24. November 2005)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*

...da stand doch mal was von in der Zeitung:


----------



## Sylverpasi (24. November 2005)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*

So, da unser Landesverbandsmeister bei der letzten Tour nicht so gut fing, hat er eine Kampfansage für die nächste Tour gestartet #6#6#6 :q:q:q

http://img301.*ih.us/img301/180/zbild8fu.jpg

:m :m :m


----------



## Toto (24. November 2005)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*

Moin Jungs ....

also es ist wieder mal nicht zu fassen, ne Woche unterwegs und nicht ins AB geschaut und schon wieder 10 Seiten zum nachlesen .... tssss

Also da wir ja offen sind für alles ... Brigitte, Monika oder wie die Damen alle heissen, hab ich auch mal für Sassnitz gestimmt. vielleicht gibts da für Honey die ja frischeren Kartoffelsäcke |supergri .
Egal welcher Kutter letztendlich gewinnt, wie Pasi das so schön formuliert hat ... die Tour wird bestimmt mindestens so lustig wie die in diesem Jahr, daher egal wohin, ich komme mit.

@kai
Nein, ich kann lesen, das ist keine verbindliche Anmeldung .... aber wehe Ihr vergesst mich |evil: 
Wie ist das eigentlich? Bin ich jetzt auch einer der "Alten" |kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat 

 

@Honey

Grundbedingung ist aber wieder ein Gelage am Vorabend, so richtig mit Alkoholexzessen wie dieses Jahr (sorry, hab grade bei dem ein oder andern Posting mit dem kopf schütteln müssen und konnte nicht widerstehen)    

gruß
Thorsten

PS: Carsten, dass Du den guten Nudelholzpokal so schändlich für banales Teigausrollen missbrauchst ...eigentlich ist das ne Sperre für die 2006er Tour wert


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (24. November 2005)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*



			
				angelcarsten schrieb:
			
		

> Was meinst du!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Wie ich mich so richtig erinnern kann, warst du nicht mit |kopfkrat |kopfkrat zum angeln.
> 
> ...


 

Ich meinte auch TORSFISK damit,du warst gar net gemeint:m


----------



## Torsk_SH (24. November 2005)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*

@ ToTo Du bist einer der Ältesten!


----------



## Honeyball (24. November 2005)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*



			
				Torsk_RD schrieb:
			
		

> @ ToTo Du bist einer der Ältesten!


Seit wann geht das nach dem Aussehen :q :q :q :m


----------



## Bulli (24. November 2005)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> So, da unser Landesverbandsmeister bei der letzten Tour nicht so gut fing, hat er eine Kampfansage für die nächste Tour gestartet #6#6#6 :q:q:q
> 
> http://img301.*ih.us/img301/180/zbild8fu.jpg
> 
> :m :m :m


 

|motz::r 
 aber was mir bei dem Foto einfällt was ist denn mit dem Video von der Mille Tour wollte da der liebe Pete nicht eins machen|kopfkrat


----------



## Sylverpasi (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*



			
				bulli schrieb:
			
		

> |motz::r
> aber was mir bei dem Foto einfällt was ist denn mit dem Video von der Mille Tour wollte da der liebe Pete nicht eins machen|kopfkrat



Genau PETEEEEE wat war denn mit dem Filmchen???|kopfkrat :m


----------



## SuperMario (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*

Nur damit das hier nicht in Vergessenheit gerät - nochmal nach oben damit .

Es scheint auf ein Duell zwischen der *Forelle* und *Brigitte* hinauszulaufen - also mobilisiert alle nochmal eure Stimmrechte ...

Es sind nur *noch 16 Tage* bis zum Ende der Umfrage (und bis zum 1. Weihnachtstag :q )


----------



## Torsk_SH (14. Januar 2006)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*

MoinMoin!

Jaja ich weis lange nichts mehr gehört aber doch wieder erkannt.
Sry Leute bin im Moment auf Lehrgang und nur wenig zu hause... |rolleyes

Werde das ganze Jahr nur "OnTour" sein aber für die BKT ist immer Platz!


Um mir aber in meiner beschränkten Zeit die Orga etwas zu erleichtern werden wir die BKT 2006 wieder auf der neu renovierten *MS Simone* stattfinden lassen.

Da die Tour 2005 schon super geil war blicke ich positiv auf 2006#6 

Bitte seht dies als vorab Info weiter Angaben zu Preis, Termin und div Extras  werd ich Euch rechtzeitig bekannt geben. Termin wird (große Angabe) im Bereich August sein.

Ich hoffe auf Euer Verständnis!

MFG

Kai


----------



## Sylverpasi (14. Januar 2006)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*

Ich kann damit leben......... Aber wehe er macht noch mal so einen Stopp kurz vor Land :q:q:q......


----------



## Sylverpasi (14. Januar 2006)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*

Dann möchte ich hiermit mitteilen, dass ich mich auf die BKT 2006 sehr freue, denn die BKT 2005 hat mir doch sehr Spaß gemacht mit euch Vögeln! War ne runde Sache und ich bin auf jeden Fall wieder dabei #6........


----------



## Torsk_SH (14. Januar 2006)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*

Sauber Dennis! Aber das mit dem LandStop kann ich nicht garantieren


----------



## Toffee (14. Januar 2006)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*



			
				Torsk_RD schrieb:
			
		

> MoinMoin!
> 
> Dank der Fangkünste der letzten Kuttertourtafelrunde wurde ich ja zu der Organisation der AB Kuttertour 2006 erwählt. Dieses Amt nehme ich natürlich gerne an und beginne gleich mit den ersten Amtshandlungen.
> 
> ...


 

MS Simone
Platz 5 (10% Stimmenanteil)

Wozu wurde dann abgestimmt?Was ist denn in der Orga so schwierig?


Gruß Toffee


----------



## Sylverpasi (14. Januar 2006)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*



			
				Torsk_RD schrieb:
			
		

> Um mir aber in meiner beschränkten Zeit die Orga etwas zu erleichtern werden wir die BKT 2006 wieder auf der neu renovierten *MS Simone* stattfinden lassen.
> Ich hoffe auf Euer Verständnis!
> 
> MFG
> ...




Wo ist das Problem @Toffee??? Der Jung hat doch geschrieben, warum er das so handhaben muss...... Ist das so schlimm? :m



Fisch wird auch auf der SIMONE gefangen :m.....#h


----------



## Torsk_SH (14. Januar 2006)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*

Moin Toffee!

Nu mach Dir mal keinen Kopp! Die Hintergründe werd ich 
garantiert hier nicht preisgeben.

Warst Du das letzte mal eigentlich dabei?


----------



## Torsk_SH (14. Januar 2006)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Fisch wird auch auf der SIMONE gefangen :m.....#h



Gerade da!


----------



## Toffee (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*

Moin Torsk,

es ist ja deine Sache, welchen Kutter du aussuchst , nur dann hättest du dir die Sache mit der Umfrage sparen können.Gibt bestimmt einige, die sich auf die Forelle gefreut haben und nun ist es in deren Augen "nur" die MS Simone.
Was sagt die Umfrage denn aus?Bei 100 Anglern kann man bestimmt schon von einer repräsentativen Umfrage sprechen und danach rangiert das Schiff nun halt mit 9% auf Platz 5.
Mir persönlich hat die MS Simone im vorderen Bereich kaum Platz zum Durchgehen.Der Platz zwischen Salon und Reeling ist relativ eng.Wenn ich da stehen muß, werde ich erstmal Wegezoll verlangen  ..und das gnadenlos:q .

Gruß Toffee


----------



## oh-nemo (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*

Kai,Du wirst schon wissen warum wir die Simone #6 nehmen :m
Ich freu mich schon richtig Euch dann mal wieder zu sehen.
Der Kudder wurde renoviert?
Hört sich gut an.


----------



## Torsk_SH (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*

Morgen Toffee!

ich denke die Simone ist ein Top Kutter! Und steht ihren 
Konkurenten in nichts nach! Der eine hat dies besser der andere das.

Zu Zeiten der Abstimmung sah meine Zeitplanung noch anders aus und ich wollte auf die Wünsche Einzellner eingehen. 
Das geht jetzt leider nicht mehr auch wenn mir die EInzellschicksale 
dann leid tun Sry!

Ok vorne ist der Platz schon ein bissl eng aber 
komischerweise war es eine echt geile Stimmung! so eng an Jörgs Brust :q
Also Party on und net so viel meckern


----------



## Torsk_SH (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*

Moin Jörg!

Jo neuer Motor (mehr Power)!!! :q :q :q
Und nagelneue Küche. 
In den Farbtopf sollte sie glaub ich auch noch fallen


----------



## Wulli (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*

Moin, 

nehmt Ihr nur Leute mit, die letztes Mal auch dabei waren, oder können auch "Neulinge" mitkommen? Letztes jahr ist das Angeln bei mir deutlich zu kurz gekommen, das soll sich dieses Jahr ändern!

Bis denne
Wulli


----------



## larsgerkens (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*

lust hätte ich in jedem fall auch... also schließe ich mich der frage meines vorredners an 

gruß und petri


----------



## Sylverpasi (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass Kai ein neues Thema *"AB-Kutter-Tour 2006"* am kommenden WE erstellen wird. Dort wird dann festgestellt, wer von den "ALTEN" nicht kann wegen Zeitmangel. Dort wird dann auch über die Nachrücker gesprochen. Also wird auch eine Nachrückerliste dort vorhanden sein....... 

Gebt dem Kai noch ein wenig Zeit. Er ist ja auf Lehrgang....... :m


----------



## Toffee (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*

Moin,

haben die alten Teilnehmer denn Vorrecht?Dachte ich hätte mich unter Beitrag #4  # 49 schon angemeldet|kopfkrat *

Gruß Toffee


----------



## Sylverpasi (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*

Also die "Alten haben Vorrecht..... Das wird schon seit 2 Touren so gemacht. Aber da nicht alle "Alten" nicht immer dabei sind, kommen die Nachrücker mit..... Dafür gibt es dann die Nachrückerliste......


----------



## Toffee (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*

Ist mir egal*dabeisein ist alles *:m


----------



## vazzquezz (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*



			
				Toffee schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> haben die alten Teilnehmer denn Vorrecht?Dachte ich hätte mich unter Beitrag #4  # 49 schon angemeldet|kopfkrat *
> 
> Gruß Toffee


@Toffifee:

Bin mann schon seit #11 gemeldet ...

*ÄTSCH*

:q

V.


----------



## angelcarsten (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*

Tach zusammen


Kerle,Kerle ich dachte schon Torsk hat kein Bock mehr:q :q  aber er ist nur auf lehrgang.


Also mir is das Wurscht wohin hauptsache ich werfe meine Rute raus und fang nix:m :m .


Ich und Ralle sind 1000%ig wieder dabei und freuen uns schon riesig auf euch Fischköpppppeeeeeeeeee.:q :q :q 


Gruss Carsten der kaum Zeit noch hat shitttttttttttttt


----------



## Sylverpasi (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*



			
				angelcarsten schrieb:
			
		

> Also mir is das Wurscht wohin hauptsache ich werfe meine Rute raus und fang nix:m :m .




Na Carsti. Dann sind wir schon 2 :m:m:m......


----------



## pitus02 (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*

Moin ihr alten S...e |supergri 

die MS Simone is schon völlig i.o..
Freu mich schon wieder riesig #h


----------



## SuperMario (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*

Hab zwar auch nicht für die Simone gestimmt, aber die soll mir auch recht sein - wenn's denn Spaß macht - und darauf kann man ja wetten.



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Also die "Alten haben Vorrecht..... Das wird schon seit 2 Touren so gemacht. Aber da nicht alle "Alten" nicht immer dabei sind, kommen die Nachrücker mit..... Dafür gibt es dann die Nachrückerliste......


 
*@Kai: *Melde hiermit meinen Anspruch auf die sog. Nachrückerliste an, da ich noch nicht zu den 'Alten' zähle    
Mein Bruder kommt garantiert auch mit - kannst mich also mit 2 Plätzen vormerken, sofern der Termin nicht gerade in meinen Norge-Urlaub fällt (siehe Signatur)


----------



## hornhechteutin (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*

Moin Moin ,
also ein Platz von den "Alten der ersten Stunde|supergri " wird schon mal frei . Der August ist für mich denkbar ungünstig weil Ernte und 7 Tage Woche , also viel Spaß bei der Kuttertour 2006 .


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## JapanRot (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*

Aber ikk will dabei sein ;-)


----------



## Stingray (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*



			
				vazzquezz schrieb:
			
		

> @Toffifee:
> 
> Bin mann schon seit #11 gemeldet ...
> 
> ...


 
Und ich war der Melder |supergri . Simone ist OK !!!

Gruß Thomas


----------



## angelcarsten (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Na Carsti. Dann sind wir schon 2 :m:m:m......


 
Siehste Dennis und ich denke ein paar andere denken genauso wie wir.

Es soll spass machen und wenn wir was fangen is auch gut.



Gruss carsten


----------



## Torsk_SH (20. Januar 2006)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*

MoinMoin!

Endlich wieder zu hause....

Werde mich dieses Wochenende um Termine usw kümmern


----------



## Torskfisk (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*

Also....ähhhmmmmm....wenn der liebe , gute, vielbeschäftigte,
Torsk RD es eventuell ermöglichen könnte...den Termin...also ...in den September ..zu bekommen.....*ganz lieb guck*....dann würde auch icke gerne mitkommen......:q :q :q :q 
Aber ..egal..du machst datt schon
lass dich nich ärgern


----------



## Wulli (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*

Moin,

O.K. Nachrückerliste bitte um einen Namen erweitern: Ich buchstabiere:

Weh Uh äLL äLL Ih!:q 


Gruß

Wulli


----------



## guifri (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*

Hallo,

kann mir mal einer sagen, wann die Tour startet und wo man sich ggfls. als Nachrücker melden kann?

Und wenn ihr keinen Platz für mich habt, heuer ich beim Claus als Navigator oder so an:q


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*

Würde mich auch interessieren...........


----------



## Torsk_SH (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*

@ Guifri Du bist doch der Sektbuddelvergesser nicht wahr? :q :q :q

Ich schnack nachher mal Termine ab.


----------



## Torsk_SH (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: Ritter_wähle_Dein_Ross AB Kuttertour 2006!*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=69198


----------

